# como utilizar al amplificador 5.1 de un dvd?



## eloso (Abr 19, 2008)

hola, tengo un dvd daewon con amplificador 5.1 integrado pero el lector dvd ya no sirve, pero el amplificador si funciona bien, lo que quiero es saber  como utilizar el amplificador 5.1 para conectarlo con un dvd para escuchar las peliculas en 5.1, el problema es que el dvd daewon no tiene la entrada "coaxial in" solo el "coaxial out" , deberia haver un metodo para poder utilizarlo  como amplificador 5.1


----------



## lus2134 (Abr 20, 2008)

bueno al que llamas coaxial out es señal  para conectar otro amplificador de 5.1, en los daewoo el amplificador esta separado(modulo) tiene unos conectores en la seccion del amplificador que son las entradas estan marcadas(sub,gnd,sr,sl,ctr,gnd,fr,fl.)de ahi puedes conectarles 6 potenciometros para controlar el nivel individual de volumen de cada bocina y rca como las entradas


----------



## eloso (Abr 20, 2008)

en las entradas que mencionaste (sub,gnd,sr,sl,ctr,gnd,fr,fl.) de ahí puedo conectar un dvd para utilizar el daewoo como amplificador, si es asi, como le hago. explicamelo detaladamente porfavor. saludos ..


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

tu amplificador dentro seguro tiene integrados (amplificador operacionales) montados en disipadores, los buscas en internet o me decis cuales son y de ahi buscas cual es la entrada a cada uno ahi le pones una ficha rca y lo conectas al dvd si podes postea 
lo que dicen todos los integrados montados en disipador y una foto asi te ayudo
salu2


----------

